# fretboard radius



## kuvash (Nov 19, 2010)

Sorry if this is old ground.Does anyone know what the fretboard radius would be on an Alvarez-Yairi DY50 acoustic?.............Anyone?

kuvash


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Print this out and set it on your fretboard 

http://www.pickguardian.com/pickguardian/Images/Pickguardian Neck Radius Gauges.pdf


----------

